# ?? about transporting goats



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I am in Minnesota. Our TB status is clear in the state now so the goats don't have to be tested to cross state borders. I have sold 5 goats to a lady in Montana & will be meeting her husband in Fargo, North Dakota in a few weeks. They are wondering if they need to have any kind of travel paperwork or health certificates. They will be hauling the goats in their miniature horse trailer back to their home. Does anyone know if there are any laws for transporting goats between states? She asked her vet about it & the vet wasn't sure but was guessing they would need a health certificate. Is it needed for travel by vehicles? Thanks everyone


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have NO idea about goats- but technically, a health certificate is required for dogs + cats driving across any state border!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You are supposed to have a health certificate for the goats if you cross state lines. I think it has to be done within 2 weeks of traveling...but might be sooner?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You are suppose to but I dont always - but if hauling in a horse trailer then yes I would get a health certificate just incase stopped.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get one for sure.... just in case.... you never know... :wink:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Well apparently Montana is pretty strict about bringing goats in so I've got an appointment for the vet tomorrow to get any testings done to get the health certificates & hopefully we'll have results & everything for the delivery date of the 22nd. Testing looks like Brucellosis & Tuberculosis. http://liv.mt.gov/AH/import/goats.asp Thanks for everyone's input


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...good luck..... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

All breeding animals need to have a scrapies ID tag or registration paperwork. But your vet will give you all the details when he gives you your CVI


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I know about the scrapies. They are all tattooed & registered through ADGA already.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Montana is one state I would NOT mess with trying to skip it - it was a PAIN to get an entrance number for when my colt went there so start early. If driving, health certs are good for 30 days from time of issue - if flying then it is 10 days.

I do not always get a cert going from state to state, even with my horse trailer - but personally with a trailer and going to Montana - I definately would.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

That's the what the new owner mentioned too. She's paying all of the vet fees & definately doesn't want the goats to get confiscated--nor do I. She raises miniature horses & says it's a pain but it's definately better to be safe than sorry...especially since they'll stand out with the horse trailer. She's getting 5 one year old+ goats from me plus she's getting a few kids from a lady in South Dakota that's going to drive up & meet us all in North Dakota also.


----------



## HadleyA (Jun 22, 2014)

Traveling with 4 goats from Santa Rosa Ca to Western MA any help on places (camp) along I-80?


----------



## Agreen (Jul 25, 2014)

North of Auburn CA - any place we can stay the night? Have 4 goats & a moving van


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Montana is a pain in the butt with animal transporting..even going county to county is a chore!


----------

